# Example of leismo?



## rudi

Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta muy basica aqui...

Acabo de leer la siguiente frase y no estoy si es un ejemlo de leismo o no..

Los senores de quienes hablaba (le) esperan en el aeropuerto.

Es posible en este caso sustituir "le" por "lo"? Y tambien quien es el sujeto de este phrase "los senores" o la persona que esta narrando, o sea, la persona que "hablaba" de los senores?

Gracias por su ayuda de antemano!

Y por cierto....alguien aqui sabe como poner acentos a las palabras en este foro? Se poner los en Microsoft Word pero por alguna razon no puedo hacerlos aqui.


----------



## Cicerón

Es un caso de leísmo aceptable porque se refiere a una persona, y es posible sustituirlo por _"lo"_:

_Los señores de quienes hablaba lo esperan en el aeropuerto._

El sujeto de la oración principal es _"Los señores"_, porque son ellos los que esperan; y el sujeto de la oración subordinada (_de quienes hablaba_) es "_Yo"_, pero está omitido.

Saludos  .


----------



## Masood

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=190595&highlight=le%EDsmo


----------



## rudi

Gracias! 

Y


----------



## nohablo

Cicerón said:
			
		

> El sujeto de la oración principal es _"Los señores"_, porque son ellos los que esperan; y el sujeto de la oración subordinada (_de quienes hablaba_) es "_Yo"_, pero está omitido.


How can one determine whether the subject of the subordinate clause is "yo" or  "él"?


----------



## maestralola

Hola Cicerón, 
Tampoco entiendo como el sujeto de la oración subordinada puede ser "yo".  Si fuera "yo" no sería, Los señores de quienes hablaba me esperan en el aeropuerto...

Gracias por su ayuda.
Lola


----------



## maestralola

DOH!  Ahora veo como puede ser 'yo'.  Hay un cambio de sujeto. En inglés sería, The men that I was talking about are waiting for him/her at the airport.  Estaba pensando en The men that he/she was talking about are waiting for him/her - sin cambio  de sujeto.  
¡Discúlpenme, por favor!


----------



## Rayines

maestralola said:
			
		

> Hola Cicerón,
> Tampoco entiendo como el sujeto de la oración subordinada puede ser "yo". Si fuera "yo" no sería, Los señores de quienes hablaba me esperan en el aeropuerto...
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.
> Lola


Puedes omitir el *me*. El sujeto *yo* es el que corresponde al verbo *hablaba.  *
Me ganaste de mano maestralola. ¡Bien hecho!


----------



## nohablo

mhp said:
			
		

> However, at least for me, I assume “yo” in this case because, out of context, it is strange to use this sentence without “él” or “usted” but not so strange to use it without “yo”.


Muchas gracias, mhp.  This makes good sense (though, to be honest, I could also see él as the subject of hablaba because it fits more smoothly with the reference to lo/le).  But this way madness lies  .


----------



## rudi

Creo que lei en algun libro (pero puede que este equivocado) que el leismo se usa mas frequentemente cuando el objecto directo es hombre....y para mujeres se respeta mas el uso correcto del pronombre "la". 

Esto suena familar a alguno de Uds? (is this the right way to state "does this sound familiar to any of you?)


----------



## nohablo

rudi said:
			
		

> Creo que lei en algun libro (pero puede que este equivocado) que el leismo se usa mas frequentemente cuando el objecto directo es hombre....y para mujeres se respeta mas el uso correcto del pronombre "la".


Well, this sounded familiar to me, too, so I looked in Butt and Benjamin's _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_, where I recalled seeing a lengthy discussion of _leísmo_.  Apparently _leísmo_ takes different forms in different countries and regions.  One statement, though, seems somewhat in accord with what you've said: "Feminists will note that in the_ leísta_ system of standard Peninsular Spanish, only males are exalted above non-living objects by the use of _le_: _la vi_ means both 'I saw her' and 'I saw it'."


----------



## chics

Mmm... no exactamente, es más frecuente cuando se refiere a *personas* (aunque sean objeto directo), sean hombres o mujeres, y ocurre muchísimo menos cuando se refiere a objetos.

Como el le bien usado habitualemente se refiere a gente, en algunas regiones ha pasado a asociarse con un pronombre que se refiere a personas, se podría decir que se da más importancia al sentido _semántico_ que al sintáctico. Y entonces llamar *la* o *lo* a una persona suena como llamarle cosa...


 Además, en algunas regiones y estratos sociales existe el Laísmo y el Loísmo, que es lo contrario que el Leísmo...
 y ojo!!!! por que ellos creen que el _no-laísmo_ en una frase correcta, ¡¡¡¡es leísmo!!!!



			
				rudi said:
			
		

> Creo que lei en algun libro (pero puede que este equivocado) que el leismo se usa mas frequentemente cuando el objecto directo es hombre....y para mujeres se respeta mas el uso correcto del pronombre "la".
> 
> Esto suena familar a alguno de Uds? (is this the right way to state "does this sound familiar to any of you?)


----------



## mariente

Acostumbrate a hablar sin cometer leísmo.
Señor, le estuve esperando todo el día 
Señor, *lo *estuve esperando todo el día


----------



## Pitt

mariente said:
			
		

> Acostumbrate a hablar sin cometer leísmo.
> Señor, le estuve esperando todo el día
> Señor, *lo *estuve esperando todo el día


 
Aquí mi opinión:

Señor, LO estuve eperando todo el día = correcto
Señor, LE estuve esperando todo el día = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)

Señora, LA estuve esperando todo el día = correcto
Señora, LE estuve esperando todo el día = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)


----------



## mhp

mariente said:
			
		

> Acostumbrate a hablar sin cometer leísmo.



Lo intentaré


----------



## San

nohablo said:
			
		

> How can one determine whether the subject of the subordinate clause is "yo" or  "él"?


By the context. It may be "yo", "usted", "él", or "ella".


----------



## San

Pitt said:
			
		

> Aquí mi opinión:
> 
> Señor, LO estuve eperando todo el día = correcto
> Señor, LE estuve esperando todo el día = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)
> 
> Señora, LA estuve esperando todo el día = correcto
> Señora, LE estuve esperando todo el día = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)
> 
> El leismo de cortesía sólo afecta a hombres, no a mujeres. Además, no tengo noticia de que exista esa costumbre de usar "le" con objetos directos femeninos en ninguna parte.


----------



## Jellby

San said:
			
		

> El leismo de cortesía sólo afecta a hombres, no a mujeres. Además, no tengo noticia de que exista esa costumbre de usar "le" con objetos directos femeninos en ninguna parte.



Usar "le" cuando el objeto directo es una persona masculina no es leísmo de cortesía, es leísmo aceptado, sin más calificativos.

Leísmo de cortesía es cuando se usa "le" o "les" para personas a las que se trata de usted. Es un leísmo aceptable (no necesariamente recomendable) tanto para hombres como para mujeres.

DPD, entrada "leísmo", apartado 4.g (la negrita es mía):

Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted. Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo lo(s), la(s), ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: «_Ande, y discúlpelo [a él], que yo en seguida le acompaño [a usted]_»; «_Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero_»; «_¿Quiere que le acompañe? [Dirigido a una mujer]_». No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: «_Lo acompaño, sargento_». *Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente_ y similares.


----------



## San

Jellby said:
			
		

> Usar "le" cuando el objeto directo es una persona masculina no es leísmo de cortesía, es leísmo aceptado, sin más calificativos.
> 
> Leísmo de cortesía es cuando se usa "le" o "les" para personas a las que se trata de usted. Es un leísmo aceptable (no necesariamente recomendable) tanto para hombres como para mujeres.
> 
> DPD, entrada "leísmo", apartado 4.g (la negrita es mía):
> 
> Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted. Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo lo(s), la(s), ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: «_Ande, y discúlpelo [a él], que yo en seguida le acompaño [a usted]_»; «_Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero_»; «_¿Quiere que le acompañe? [Dirigido a una mujer]_». No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: «_Lo acompaño, sargento_». *Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente_ y similares.


Muchas gracias por la aclaración , me corrijo pues: No tengo noticia del uso del leísmo de cortesía con mujeres, creo que no lo he escuchado nunca en mi vida, y eso que crecí en una zona dónde no se oye otro leísmo que no sea el de cortesía (Andalucía, España):

Voy a ir a ver a Juan (Voy a ir a ver*lo*)
Voy a ir a ver*lo/le *(a usted, hombre)
Voy a ir a ver*la* (a usted, mujer)

Este es el uso que me es familiar, pero según entinendo lo que dice la RAE,  entonces existen regiones donde se dice:

Voy a ir a ver*le *(a usted, mujer)

¿Dónde?


----------



## mhp

Hola San, el leísmo de cortesía es “¿le puedo ayudar?”. Según lo que has oído, ¿este “le” solo se puede referir a un hombre?


----------



## pickypuck

mhp said:
			
		

> Hola San, el leísmo de cortesía es “¿le puedo ayudar?”. Según lo que has oído, ¿este “le” solo se puede referir a un hombre?


 
Bueno, aquí se mezcla otra cosa, ya que el verbo ayudar se utiliza como intransitivo en muchas zonas, debido a que en latín se construía así. No es un buen ejemplo  

¡Olé!


----------



## San

mhp said:
			
		

> Hola San, el leísmo de cortesía es “¿le puedo ayudar?”. Según lo que has oído, ¿este “le” solo se puede referir a un hombre?


Parece que como siempre las cosas sólo pueden tender a complicarse  Para mi oído "le puedo ayudar" no es leísmo, pero sabría decir por qué.

EDITADO: vale ya lo ha dicho pickypuck


----------



## mhp

Gracias pickypuck y San. Y ¿Quiere que le acompañe? ¿Solo para los hombres según lo que has oído?


----------



## San

mhp said:
			
		

> Hola San, el leísmo de cortesía es “¿le puedo ayudar?”. Según lo que has oído, ¿este “le” solo se puede referir a un hombre?


El leísmo de cortesía, más allá del nombre, es como dice la RAE para evitar la confusión. Si me preguntas por qué digo "Voy a ir a verle (a usted)", te diré (antes de saber lo del leísmo de cortesía que he conocido en este foro): Porque si digo "Voy a ir a verlo" me estoy refiriendo a él.

Resumiendo, leísmo de cortesía sólo para hombres:

Voy a ir a verlo  Un sólo sentido, a él
Voy a ir a verle  Un sólo sentido, a usted(que no puede ser puede ser otra cosa que un hombre)
Voy a ir verla  Dos sentidos, a usted (que no puede ser otra cosa que mujer), a ella

Leísmo de cortesía para hombres y mujeres:

Voy a ir a verlo  Un sólo sentido, a él
Voy a ir a verla  Un sólo sentido, a ella
Voy a ir a verle  Un sólo sentido, a usted ( que puede ser hombre o mujer)

Parece mucho más racional el segundo caso, porque una persona nunca puede malinterpretar una de esas frases dirigida a ella, todas tienen sentido único. Pero ya digo que el uso que yo conozco es el de arriba, dónde sí cabe cierta confunsión en el tercer caso.

Todo esto por supuesto si no están presentes otros tipos de leísmo.


----------



## San

mhp said:
			
		

> Gracias pickypuck y San. Y ¿Quiere que le acompañe? ¿Solo para los hombres según lo que has oído?



En este caso yo diría que sí.


----------



## mhp

San said:
			
		

> En este caso yo diría que sí.



Gracias


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:
			
		

> Hola San, el leísmo de cortesía es “¿le puedo ayudar?”. Según lo que has oído, ¿este “le” solo se puede referir a un hombre?


 
¿Le puedo ayudar [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer) 
Uso transitivo de AYUDAR (LE / leísmo = CD) o intransitivo (LE = CI)

Otros ejemplos:
¿Puedo invitarle [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer)
LE saluda atentamente [un hombre o una mujer].
LES saluda atentamente [hombres o mujeres].


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¿Le puedo ayudar [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer)
> Uso transitivo o intransitivo
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> ¿Puedo invitarle [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer)
> LE saluda atentamente [un hombre o una mujer).
> LES saluda atentamente [hombres o mujeres).


 Gracias Pitt. Solamente preguntaba cómo se usaba en Andalucía (y la repuesta me resulta interesantísima) 

--
 PD@Inés: ¿Ves qué has hecho? Ahora me has obligado a escribir solamente


----------



## mariente

Jellby said:
			
		

> Usar "le" cuando el objeto directo es una persona masculina no es leísmo de cortesía, es leísmo aceptado, sin más calificativos.
> 
> Leísmo de cortesía es cuando se usa "le" o "les" para personas a las que se trata de usted. Es un leísmo aceptable (no necesariamente recomendable) tanto para hombres como para mujeres.


Mejor no usarlo.


----------



## mariente

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¿Le puedo ayudar [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer)
> Uso transitivo de AYUDAR (LE / leísmo = CD) o intransitivo (LE = CI)
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> ¿Puedo invitarle [a Usted]? (un hombre o una mujer)
> LE saluda atentamente [un hombre o una mujer].
> LES saluda atentamente [hombres o mujeres].


NO, eso es leísmo. No es bueno acostumbrase a usar leísmo. Si bien en España todo el mundo lo usa no está correcto. El hombre y la mujer se pueden reemplazan por lo, los y la, las y no por le les. El es el objeto directo de la oración, no el indirecto. El indirecto es el que puede reemplazarse por le y les.

En nuestro ejemplo "señor, lo estuve esperando todo el día". El sujeto está tácito pero es "yo". Por lo tanto toda la oración es predicado. Podés sacar el "señor" y ya lo ves al lo porque el reemplazo ya está hecho.


----------



## Pitt

mariente said:
			
		

> NO, eso es leísmo. No es bueno acostumbrase a usar leísmo. Si bien en España todo el mundo lo usa no está correcto. El hombre y la mujer se pueden reemplazan por lo, los y la, las y no por le les. El es el objeto directo de la oración, no el indirecto. El indirecto es el que puede reemplazarse por le y les.
> 
> En nuestro ejemplo "señor, lo estuve esperando todo el día". El sujeto está tácito pero es "yo". Por lo tanto toda la oración es predicado. Podés sacar el "señor" y ya lo ves al lo porque el reemplazo ya está hecho.


 
Según la norma estoy de acuerdo contígo. Sólo pienso que existen diversos tipos de leísmo aceptado (p.ej. para una persona masculina y el leísmo de cortesía). Según la norma en todo caso es correcto:

LO saluda atentamente (referido a un hombre).
LA saluda atentamente (referido a una mujer).

LOS saluda atentamente (referido a hombres).
LAS saluda atentamente (referido a mujeres).


----------



## mariente

Bueno yo pienso que es bueno que todo estudiante de español lo sepa, por supuesto, por si llegara a escucharlo y así poder entender. Pero no me parece bien aprenderlo mal y hablar con leísmo, por más aceptado que esté en España. De todas formas sólo lo escuché en España y no en el resto de latinoamerica. Bueno, es mi opinión. BYE


----------



## Pitt

mariente said:
			
		

> Bueno yo pienso que es bueno que todo estudiante de español lo sepa, por supuesto, por si llegara a escucharlo y así poder entender. Pero no me parece bien aprenderlo mal y hablar con leísmo, por más aceptado que esté en España. De todas formas sólo lo escuché en España y no en el resto de latinoamerica. Bueno, es mi opinión. BYE


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu consejo! Saluditos


----------



## Rayines

> PD@Inés: ¿Ves qué has hecho? Ahora me has obligado a escribir solamente


Si *sólo* te he obligado a escribir *solamente*, puedes *solo *escribir *sólo*.


----------

